# Is it essential to exercise



## Carlton Costello (Jun 26, 2017)

Is it essential to exercise with diabetes ???


----------



## grainger (Jun 26, 2017)

Personally I believe it's essential to exercise regardless of whether or not you have diabetes. This could be walking every day or swimming or something completely different.

It definitely can't hurt


----------



## grovesy (Jun 26, 2017)

Carlton Costello said:


> Is it essential to exercise with diabetes ???


Exercise does help improve Insulin Resistance.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2017)

Of course, it's essential for everyone to find some form of physical activity / exercise that they enjoy and can fit into their day / week. Regardless of having diabetes of any type or not. Doesn't have to be gym, sports etc. Walking or cycling is good exercise, plus reduces environmental pollution.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 26, 2017)

I think we all need to exercise. If you want to lose weight you definitely need to exercise, Dr Atkins says: 

"on page 231, with regard to exercise, was not put in there merely as decoration. Exercise is good for you, and it will help you lose. Moreover, it not only causes you to burn calories, but it accelerates your metabolism, increasing the speed with which every other part of a weight loss program works and keeps you on the road to better health" 

and "Unless you are physically unable to do so, exercise every day, even if it's just a walk around the block. This is an important part of the program in all phases and will certainly increase the rate at which you lose weight" and "Misconception: You can use Atkins for weight loss, but you don't have to bother with exercise and supplements if you don't have any health problems. Reality: If you don't supplement with vitanutrients and exercise regularly, you may take off pounds, but you will miss out on important health benefits. And everyone needs exercise: It is not related solely to weight loss"

and "Make exercise a regular part of your life."


----------

